
Is Dolphin (browser) the New Chrome? - zflairz
http://www.codeproject.com/Tips/1033519/Is-Dolphin-browser-the-New-Chrome?display=Normal
======
colig
The submission title does not match the content. The majority of this post
concerns the author's investigation of processes running on his Nexus 7.

He claims to have empirical evidence of Chrome being slow, but does not supply
it. Something like a dump of logcat showing lots of GC is an idea of what to
expect.

It does not state if the list of processes was obtained after a reboot. A
complete list of installed apps would be useful, too.

Code for the ProcMan app that he used to get the list of processes is not
provided under the excuse it was ugly and incomplete. This is on a website
dedicated to sharing code.

All in all, article should have spent more time in the oven.

